# Power Mac G4 Quicksliver not booting up



## sophekmac (Oct 5, 2006)

Hi,

I have a Power Mac G4 that was donated to us from Kinkos, it looks like it running OS 9, when I turn on the machine, I get the happy mac icon, but it freezes and stays there, nothing happens. I tried to upgrade to OS X but no luck, happy mac icon nothing else. Can someone please help me.

Thanks
Sophek


----------



## wasleys (Oct 31, 2006)

Sophek,

This may be a bit late to help you but have you tried booting with shift key down to turn off extensions? It may be an extension conflict.

Michael


----------

